# Diapering Resource Thread



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

This is a resource thread intended to be a compilation of helpful MDC threads, _Mothering_ articles and member-recommended (not self-promotional) website links of general interest with relation to Diapering. Please PM me or the forum's moderator to nominate a helpful thread or website for inclusion. Thanks!

*MDC Discussion Threads*

New to Cloth Diapering?
Cloth Diapering 101
Rate Your Detergent
Wool/Fleece Pants List
Favorite Diapers
Inexpensive Fitteds
Favorite Cover, Favorite Cover Newborn and Favorite Wool Cover
Favorite All-in-One (AIO)
Favorite Pocket Diaper
Nighttime Leaking
Trainers
Stinky Diapers, Stripping is Not Working & What Else Can I Try?
*
Mothering Magazine Articles*

A Tale of Two Diapers
The Politics of Diapers
The ABCs of Going Cloth
Getting Started with Cloth Diapers
Crazy for Cloth: The Benefits of Cloth Diapers
Dumping Disposable Diapers
Disposable Diapers Linked to Asthma
Stripping Cloth Diapers

*Helpful Websites*

http://juliacotton.wordpress.com
Photo tutorial of using prefolds with Bummis wraps


----------

